# A Theory



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Yesterday I was sitting in class reading a pretty boring play and I had a quite bad episode of dp; to the point where I could not even read the book anymore because I was so out of it. Anyways, so my friend who was reading a part in the play suddenly spoke in a hilarious accent, and I actually felt the laughter and laughed. This was one of the first things I had felt in a while, like actually felt and it brought me out of the dp completely for a little while.

Here is what I think based on that...

The brain works on an emotional level, and we need emotions to function properly. Depersonalization is the brain's defense against emotions. This makes sense as people sometimes get dp when they are in near death or very traumatic situations, it also makes sense that people get may end up with dpd after being in a traumatic situation, the brain is trying to suppress the emotion there.

This whole thing can be cured if we just tap into that part of the brain and fix the imbalance there (Serotonin levels maybe? tryptophan supplements or meds like Xanax and [I think] Klonopin), then use therapy and maybe antidepressants after to keep the person stable and work through the traumatic event.

What about the people who got it from drugs? Maybe their lives had been stressful and all that stress builds up over time, can be a stress reaction and then the drug triggers the dpd.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

That theory I would say is somewhat close to being spot on in my opinion. My DP was brought on by severe depression and I could describe my DP as like having a Firewall installed in my head preventing me from being subjected to that depression again (I was close to being suicidal and I think the Brain did this to me to protect myself). But its side effect is also preventing me from fully accessing other emotions aswell. And since emotion is a key element on how you interact with the world, not being fully able to access certain emotions could cause the altered seance of reality.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

MrEggsalad said:


> What about the people who got it from drugs? Maybe their lives had been stressful and all that stress builds up over time, can be a stress reaction and then the drug triggers the dpd.


People use drugs to get away from the stressful things in life. I have just thought of my own theory. People want to escape from stress and depression so they drink or take drugs, therefore escaping from reality. They reject the stress and depression and use these things as a quick fix, but it catches up with them once the booze/drugs leave the body. Alcohol is actually a depressant and drugs have come downs so things are bound to come crashing down once these things leave the body. It also contributes to the stress hormones in the body.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree but think its more complicated.There are psychological factors that come into play that are developed very early on in childhood for some*,how a persons psyche is wired etc......cirtain discosative tendencys are usually there before dp,d as ways of relating to reality and coping with reality.
Breifly;Such as splitting "daddy hit me,or whatever.. ,daddys sposed to love me so it cant be real ,ill just reccreate this reality in my mind"] for example...,fragmentation.etc.........We create an idealised reality with our minds because the "real" one is to hellish and shit and to painful to accept and then personas to fuction within that framework of idealsation..by the time you are finished subconscioussly doing all this stuff you dont know who you are anymore or whats real......when that all falls away because these coping mechanismss no longer work in the world to protect you you are left dp,d.


----------

